# New Columbia tools, again



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Seeing as today is my birthday(46), Xmas is here and the fact that my right arm is bothering me just a weeeee bit, I thought I would buy some new tools from All-Wall. I owned a full set years ago but sold them because I prefer hawk and trowel.
Columbia has never let me down and that's why I chose to buy their tools. Here's what I ordered to start. The prices are pretty nice compared to our Canadian dealers ! Should have them by Friday. Hope to have all the toys by the end of January.


1 5748 COL25 Columbia 10" Hinged Flat Box 261.08 
1 5781 COL72 Columbia Hot Mud Pump 271.05 
1 5789 COL88 Columbia Hydra-Reach Extendable Flat Box Handle 269.08 
1 5790 COL90 Columbia Box Filler Fitting 44.25 
Subtotal 845.46
Shipping Cost (FedEx International Economy®)111.55
GST/HST 124.41
Total $1,081.42


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:

Just so you know, if they haven't shipped yet, I would send them by regular USPS mail with tracking and insurance. You will get NAILED at the border for brokerage fees with any courier.  They will collect when they deliver the package.

scott


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Seeing as today is my birthday(46), Xmas is here and the fact that my right arm is bothering me just a weeeee bit, I thought I would buy some new tools from All-Wall. I owned a full set years ago but sold them because I prefer hawk and trowel.
> Columbia has never let me down and that's why I chose to buy their tools. Here's what I ordered to start. The prices are pretty nice compared to our Canadian dealers ! Should have them by Friday. Hope to have all the toys by the end of January.
> 
> 
> ...


Happy bday lad:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Just so you know, if they haven't shipped yet, I would send them by regular USPS mail with tracking and insurance. You will get NAILED at the border for brokerage fees with any courier.  They will collect when they deliver the package.
> 
> scott



I guess you didn't notice the GST/HST is included in the price. Brokerage fees are taken care of by All-Wall. No extra charges at my door. All-Wall makes sure of that !:thumbsup:

The price sounds even better now, doesn't it ! ?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

happy b day.....boy what i would do to have those toy's under my tree x mas morning !!!! i plan on getting some boxes etc. soon !!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Bday, wish we had your prices here .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Pulled them out of the boxes about an hour ago. Wow these things are nice! Should have got duplicates so I could frame and display some. Gonna hate getting them dirty. haha NOT ! 

The Hydra Reach handle is very light(2.5lb), sturdy and the hydraulic brake is great.

I really like the fact you can disassemble the mud pump for a thorough cleaning.

Thanks to Kim at All-Wall for his prompt and courteous service. I'll be talking to him again real soon ! I won't be trying these until I get a 12" box.

And many thanks to Columbia for making such good tools ! Never, ever had a problem with any of your tools and am proud to say I use them.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good mudslingr - just an adjustment to go through seeing the Marshaltown logo stamped all over everything. Still the good ol' Columbia quality. That easy clean pump is great. :thumbsup:\


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Pulled them out of the boxes about an hour ago. Wow these things are nice! Should have got duplicates so I could frame and display some. Gonna hate getting them dirty. haha NOT !
> 
> The Hydra Reach handle is very light(2.5lb), sturdy and the hydraulic brake is great.
> 
> ...


I must b a sad puppy But i am going 2 have 2 buy 1 of those handles:thumbsup: They look sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I must b a sad puppy But i am going 2 have 2 buy 1 of those handles:thumbsup: They look sweet:thumbup:


Vanman if you have never used one of the fatter handles and just used the skinny ones, these fatter ones are great. When you have one of them in your hands and using the box they are SO MACHO. :brows:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Vanman if you have never used one of the fatter handles and just used the skinny ones, these fatter ones are great. When you have one of them in your hands and using the box they are SO MACHO. :brows:


 Cheers lad they look the biz:thumbsup: Not that do a lot of boxin now(Unless in the boozer) But i like the thick shaft on the handle as the thinner 1's gives me a sore hand


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Cheers lad they look the biz:thumbsup: Not that do a lot of boxin now(Unless in the boozer) But i like the thick shaft on the handle as the thinner 1's gives me a sore hand


Yeah im use to holding a thick strong shaft :whistling2: But if it takes too long that will give you a sore hand as well 

Well arnt you all fancy columbia for adding a bent upwards band below the tension dial that controls the tension on the pins that puts tension on the blade, Very smart, I dont think other boxes have that, My Tape techs are flat.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep ur hands off ur NADS!! Whats this about the bent thing???
U need 2 explain more or a budy might start thinkin stupid stuff:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Yeah im use to holding a thick strong shaft :whistling2: But if it takes too long that will give you a sore hand as well
> 
> Well arnt you all fancy columbia for adding a bent upwards band below the tension dial that controls the tension on the pins that puts tension on the blade, Very smart, I dont think other boxes have that, My Tape techs are flat.


Yeah, That's the 1st thing I noticed on the box, that the tension bar thingy is bent, Vanman must be in the xmas cheer already:whistling2:

Then I noticed how professional looking the photos are, you could post them in a magazine.

Then I thought that the tools had a very pretty blue colour, pretty colours makes you want to buy them too:yes:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I guess you didn't notice the GST/HST is included in the price. Brokerage fees are taken care of by All-Wall. No extra charges at my door. All-Wall makes sure of that !:thumbsup:
> 
> The price sounds even better now, doesn't it ! ?


I did notice that you had the taxes included, but couriers can be a pain. I know from experience. They will include duty(not taxes) and brokerage fees. Sometimes you will even be sent a bill after the fact.

I was not aware Allwall covered that, THAT'S awesome!

Congrats on the new tools!:thumbup:

Hopefully you were home for the delivery!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> I did notice that you had the taxes included, but couriers can be a pain. I know from experience. They will include duty(not taxes) and brokerage fees. Sometimes you will even be sent a bill after the fact.
> 
> I was not aware Allwall covered that, THAT'S awesome!
> 
> ...


I have heard and read so much about that video here lately.....funny thing, sorta, is the guy was home and watched it on his video...if it was me, I would have been ni jail because that monitor would have been up side the back of his head at least 2x


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet tools Mudslingr ..:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kool,,,, nothing like new tools for Christmas !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thoze are awesome tools Sir Mudsligr! Now we need another video of you using them :thumbsup:
Congrats!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just received my 2.5" and 3" angle heads, a 3'-5' extendable handle and 12" finishing box. Just under $1200 to my door.Bazooka and roller to go.

Thanks again to Kim at All-Wall and to Columbia for making tools too nice to use. Almost.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> just received my 2.5" and 3" angle heads, a 3'-5' extendable handle and 12" finishing box. Just under $1200 to my door.bazooka and roller to go.
> 
> Thanks again to kim at all-wall and to columbia for making tools too nice to use. Almost.:d


 dude that stuff is fu.,[' sweet i want it...seriously it looks awsome...


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

New tools!!!!! I'm jealous Mudslingr:yes:
I could look at new tools all day they look soooo....................._clean. _If ye know what I mean, they're too good to take to work!
I would sit them on the fireplace or on top of the telly:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Just received my 2.5" and 3" angle heads, a 3'-5' extendable handle and 12" finishing box. Just under $1200 to my door.Bazooka and roller to go.
> 
> Thanks again to Kim at All-Wall and to Columbia for making tools too nice to use. Almost.


Nice, mudslingr.

I tried the brake action on one of the newer box extendable handles the other day at a supplier. Works nicer than my older Columbia extendable, and 180 degree head action to boot.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sa-weet, I like the price as well, I might be a bit behind the times but whats the story with Marshalltown name on Columbia? did Columbia take over m/town.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Once again the tools look great mudslingr. :thumbup: Good thing you got some pics cause they won't look that clean again.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Sa-weet, I like the price as well, I might be a bit behind the times but whats the story with Marshalltown name on Columbia? did Columbia take over m/town.


 My understanding is, Marshalltown wanted to offer their customers a line of automatic taping tools, so instead of making their own "line of tools" as it were, they more or less pay Columbia to use their tools, so that Marshalltown customers can get them. That is my very basic understanding, which obviously, could be way off and totally wrong.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

MacDry is correct, we produce a line of tools for Marshalltown so that the can have one in their collection of products.


----------

